# Well done, Frank



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

Frank had the highest aggregate score in the MHF trivia quiz for the month of November, despite the best efforts of me and my son.  

Well done, but there are some pretty bright things joining the quiz to threaten us in December..... :roll: 

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy aka cleevebishop


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

obviously nobody loves a smart arse 

thanks for outing me, I think


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

I will still love you Frank. :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

RedSonja said:


> I will still love you Frank. :lol:


ahhh thank you Brigitte :love4:

and by the way



framptoncottrell said:


> clipped....Well done, but there are some pretty bright things joining the quiz to threaten us in December..... :roll:
> 
> Dr (musical, not medical) Roy aka cleevebishop


yes I'm surrounded by people with degrees and doctorates but they won't let me play Trivial Pursuit with them or any other quiz game!


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

well done frank,our first monthly winner.
:thumbleft: :thumbleft:


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Hey Frank,

Lots of love coming from this little country too. I told Hanna and I could see that she was mightily impressed. I could tell by the big grin on her face ('as opposed to what' I hear you say)

She said that she saw it in you from the first minuteshe met you!!

Ca


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

CaGreg said:


> Hey Frank,
> 
> Lots of love coming from this little country too. I told Hanna and I could see that she was mightily impressed. I could tell by the big grin on her face ('as opposed to what' I hear you say)
> 
> ...


It was only as I started to re-read your post that I remembered that Hanna is your dog not your daughter (I'm awful with names) There I was for about 3 seconds thinking that I'd impressed a female teenager with my erudition.

In defence, if your head was full of trivia like wot mine is you would forget names as well. 

PS perhaps framptoncotterell could change the title (lose the 'sallytrafic') as its embarrassing to bump it up again.


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> perhaps framptoncotterell could change the title (lose the 'sallytrafic') as its embarrassing to bump it up again.


No sooner asked than done - now will you let me win?????? :roll: 
Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------

